# Sheeps Head Fishin or Catchin



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://jamsadventures.wordpress.com/2013/07/09/a-little-sheepshead-action/

JAM


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Good report. I hope to catch some sheeps this year. I'll try the treble hooks for sure.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great read JAM.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Nice report.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I may try that technique in the ferry channel off Ocracoke when I'm down there next week. What kind of bungee did you get and how did you secure it to the piling and the yak?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

JamesRiverVa said:


> I may try that technique in the ferry channel off Ocracoke when I'm down there next week. What kind of bungee did you get and how did you secure it to the piling and the yak?


Big Bungee and I hook it to the ladder.. JAM


----------

